# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  a person that takes away your shyness/ anxiety

## BlueLace

there is one person that, whenever I was around her, made my shyness disappear. I think it was because she was so loud and happy and bouncy that it rubbed off on me and i found myself not afraid to stand out a little...or even a lot. when I was around her I could be loud or silly or bouncy myself.

Is there anyone that does this to you?

----------


## merc

Yes, I have a few people who have never seen me really shy.  On the flip side there are a few people who I can never ever relax around. Sometimes, I actually like these people I can't talk to. I just somehow know that for one reason or another they aren't going to like me no matter what I do and I give up.

Sometimes its a personality clash. Sometimes I'm intimidated by the person. Sometimes I think the person is a bit of a bully and overbearing. 

Sometimes I truly enjoy being all alone. This weekend so far I have had too much going on and I want to be all alone and people tend to find this strange.

----------


## shyVr6

I've had a few friends like that. They are mainly outgoing and personable people so it's easy to be myself around them.

----------


## WintersTale

Outgoing people who don't push me to talk are generally the best friends to have.

----------


## Coffeecake

My mom.

----------


## WineKitty

My husband.

----------


## Koalafan

The number is extremely small but they do exist!  ::):

----------


## kc1895

My therapist and my coworker.  They are also people that know a lot more about me than others.  My SA gets in the way of building relationships and trusting others.

----------


## Hamster

Can I say my doggie???

----------


## Antidote

No I can't think of anyone who does this.

----------


## VickieKitties

Alcohol.  :b

----------


## Sagan

My only friend that made me less anxious moved up north. Now I just drink.

----------


## VickieKitties

> My only friend that made me less anxious moved up north. Now I just drink.



 ::

----------


## sanspants

Yes indeed. People who aren't very competitive (interpersonally) tend to relax me. With them I feel like I can fumble through a conversation without my fumbling becoming the focus of things. Which is why I usually end up with a best friend and /or girlfriend with SA.

----------

